
Following relaunch, Exfm triples its user base, raises fresh $1.5M - winenutnyc
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/15/exfm-raises-1-5million-music-discovery/
======
syber
Kind of amazing to see a service go from a browser extension to a well funded
startup.

